# Clean bulking diet.



## nathwoz (Apr 10, 2009)

After the summer is over when i get my budget going again im looking to do some clean bulking, at the moment I'm 184pounds, 6foot, 14-15% body fat( got some pics in http://www.musclechat.co.uk/post-your-pictures/27040-looking-cut-need-some-critique.html to judge)

anyway.

*Breakfast*

*10am*

*6 Large Whole eggs boiled *

*1 Piece wholemeal bread*

*Full tin baked beans*

*11am*

*2 Scoops Chocolate Whey*

*1pm*

*Large portion of pasta in tomato sauce.*

*500ml semi skimmed milk*

*3pm*

*1 Tinned can of tuna drained on 2 pieces of wholemeal bread + salad cream.*

*4pm *

*Banana + 200ml of semi skimmed milk*

*5pm - 1 cup of oatmeal*

*6pm work out*

*7pm - Chicken breast/Turkey/Steak ( always random meal. Usually with peas, roasters, jacket potato etc.)*

*8pm - 2 Scoops of whey Protein*

*9pm - 4 Boiled Eggs on 2 wholemeal bread and salad cream.*

*10:30 pm - 2 cups of oatmeal*

*11pm - 1 scoop of wheyprotein*

*CAL - 4,487*

*FAT - 146.8*

*CARBS -566.7*

*PROTEIN -225.8*

*I drink loads of water through out day*

*Protein shakes are all with milk except the one after work out i use Water.*

*I dont use creatine, should I? *

*Help with the other thread aswel please if you got time. Thanks!*


----------



## swrutt (Apr 10, 2008)

Just a guess at what the more experienced guys will say but i would suggest you have a lot less carbs towards the end of the day - as you will just layer the fat down while you sleep. How much cardio you gonna be doing because that is a lot of calories to be consuming and you might be looking at 1000-1500kcal excess without cardio meaning you could be putting on nearly a stone a month in fat. Obviously a good way to counteract some of the kcals is to do starved cardio before you eat breakfast. Get less bread and more veg - I for instance eat a kilo of green beans/peas/carrots/sweetcorn/brocolli every 2 days. I actually think you are eating too often. Every 2.5-3 hours is sufficient so I think you will just be crapping out a lot of wasted food every day.

Definately use creatine, add in some omega oils and multi vits.

Lets see what some of the more experienced guys say and go from there. From your pics you look pretty good but you might end up over 20% BF for pretty much no reason when you could trim the kcals, maintain BF and still make excellent progress.


----------



## nathwoz (Apr 10, 2009)

Yeh Ill be doing little cardio, not much. About twice a week.

Yeh i suppose the carb at end of night is abit wrong, suppose i should try swap a meal with carbs at end and change it with protein one.

Im highly active so i burn around 3.8cal a day or so with a big guess.


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

eat the majority of your carbs at the begining part of the day making your last big amount after your workout then a small amount with evening meal before bed a whey shake and peanut butter is good...

cardio should be done at 3 x 30min sessions a week this will help gain lean tissue and not much fat


----------

